# Will a Campy Athena front derailleur work with my Rival shifter?



## 1Lieutenant (Jul 25, 2012)

I have been unhappy with the shifting performance of my Rival front derailleur. Not terrible, but not stellar. I have the opportunity to purchase, cheap, a Campy Athena 11 speed derailleur. Will the SRAM Rival shifter provide the proper cable pull to work this properly?

I have had several knowledgeable bike mechanics tweak the set up but it has not really improved. 

By the way, I also will be replacing the chainrings with Praxis and the chain with KMC x10SL.

I really love the SRAM shifters and the rear derailleur and would rather not change systems just for a front derailleur.


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

It should, but also I should point on that the front derailleur isn't the only problem, it's also the rings and even to an extent the shifter itself. I use FSA rings, with a campy front shifter using a Sram red front derailleur and it shifts way better/


----------

